# Hamilton W10



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello, does anyone know of a good source for Hamilton W10 watch parts? Also how easy are these watches to work on?

Regards,

Eric


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been told you need to remove the crystal to get to the movement it has a solid case.


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

river rat said:


> I have been told you need to remove the crystal to get to the movement it has a solid case.


Yes, it (Hamilton Geneve) has a monoblock case so the crystal will have to come off to get the movement out. I need a new stem & crown as well as a new Crystal (beyond saving) other than that I am hoping the movement is ok; it works when moved but I assume it will be in need of a clean.


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

MuDu said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> > I have been told you need to remove the crystal to get to the movement it has a solid case.
> ...


*Bump* and a further question! Does anybody know what exactly the diference between W-10 Hamilton and Hamilton Geneves is? Id it to do with the place of manufacture? Are there differences in manufacture dates between the two?

Thanks,

Eric


----------

